# My 12 year olds birthday



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

How about taking him to a place that he loves to visit. Going to the pet store and buying a special toy. Spend a lot of time spoiling him, cuddling him and top the day off with something special to eat.

13 is a very great number - congrats to Molson!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Make him a doggie cake! Like, wet food wrapped in bacon, and cooked with cheese spread for frosting! Doggie decadance!. Check with your vet first of course. Have fun and tell us what you decide to do!

P.S. wish your dog a happy birthday for me! arty:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Celebrating a 13th Birthday is a huge deal. 
Congratulations to you and your boy. 
Hope you'll share pictures of him with us. 

I'd either buy or make him a special treat or a birthday cake. Take him to his favorite place, get him a special treat and or toy to celebrate the occasion.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with all the others, but I think a cake is the best idea!


----------

